# Flamingo Beach Resort



## JillC (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anyone have any information on the Flamingo Beach Resort in Costa Rica?  Have a friend who is thinking of going but isn't sure what amenities there are and is there anything to do in the area. They really don't want to just stick to the resort.  They would like to keep busy and see surroundings.

Thanks.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 20, 2009)

*What resort?*

Are we talking Flamingo Marina Resort Hotel and Club (FLM).  If the answer is yes, then there are 3 reviews albeit old on the place in the review section.  If this is the resort, check out the other resorts in the same city for information as to what to do since there are several other resorts there.  Otherwise, consult Trip Advisor or do a Google seach for information.  If it not that resort, then what is the RCI or II number associated with it?


----------



## JillC (Feb 23, 2009)

It's the Flamingo Beach Resort (FLB) through II.  I will check out Trip Adviser.
Thanks.


----------

